# Montblanc Fineliner vs. Rollerball refill question-- Lefty friendly.



## moscar45 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi guys, I have a quick question for those who have used both fineliner and rollerball refills. I have a Starwalker fineliner, and like the feel, but find when I'm trying to write fast that it doesn't dry quickly enough and it smears. Lefty problem exclusively I'm aware. Writing style modification is not a possible solution. 

So, can anyone with experience tell me which refill will dry faster and cleaner? I'm aware the Starwalker fineliner and rollerball are interchangeable. 

Thanks


----------



## JoaquinMex (Oct 23, 2014)

You may want to try the rollerball in fine point. This one dries fast enough, and much faster than the medium.
the fineliner is pretty broad. I kept using rollerball after the first try.


----------



## Canuck Doc (Mar 12, 2012)

JoaquinMex said:


> You may want to try the rollerball in fine point. This one dries fast enough, and much faster than the medium.
> the fineliner is pretty broad. I kept using rollerball after the first try.


I also appreciate this advice. I found the rollerball to be terrible for my left-handed use, and at 47 I'm not changing my writing style.

i will look at the fine point if I get another rollerball. Thank you for the experienced advice.


----------

